# Shellac on MDF Cabinets



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone used Shellac to finish a bare MDF cabinet?

If so what cut did you use?

How many coats?

Did you sand the MDF first before applying the Shellac?

Appreciate any response from anyone with experience on this matter.

Thanks


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

TRND.
I have used shellac on mdf,but is not all that good in my opinion, it will have to be brushed on as it soaks in terribly, use a good one pound cut, brush on two or three coats, then lightly sand, once you have stopped it soaking in then would be a good time to use a rubber.
Do not sand first though.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

derek willis said:


> TRND.
> I have used shellac on mdf,but is not all that good in my opinion, it will have to be brushed on as it soaks in terribly, use a good one pound cut, brush on two or three coats, then lightly sand, once you have stopped it soaking in then would be a good time to use a rubber.
> Do not sand first though.


Would it be better to spray it on?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

You could try it I suppose,but it is not the finish as such, as the fact it is on mdf which has no character so therefore looks nothing, but I guess that whatever you put on mdf it would look a bit poor
Derek.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

derek willis said:


> You could try it I suppose,but it is not the finish as such, as the fact it is on mdf which has no character so therefore looks nothing, but I guess that whatever you put on mdf it would look a bit poor
> Derek.


Well it is just my shop cabinets and I thought it would seal the MDF. Was not sure if it would stick to the surface or not.

I will edge ban the sides with spruce and have a grey laminate / arborite top to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Then I guess it is o/k if that is the use you wish to put to it, probably an ideal finish as it will be well protected.


----------

